# PUMPED FOR THE OPENER!



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone else excited to be in remote northern lower Michigan and tangle with a few of the most beautiful fish there is available! I know I am. What's everyone's go-to for opening day trout? Has anyone ever used spawn for bookies? I have spinners, worms, salted minnows, spawn, flies, and little rapalas. I think I have all the baits covered, but who knows. 

It is kind of hard leaving the long rods behind with the amount of chrome still in the rivers. 

Good luck to all of you guys out there.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Rented a cabin in mio on the trophy waters, long weekend with the wife, boy , FIL, AND GFIL. Should be great times!! Hope some fish cooperate. Im just Learning trout but the old guys have been chasing them for decades...Hope to learn a few things along the way.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am pretty excited as well. Even though I'll be focusing on mostly walleye this weekend, I always catch a few browns. In fact, some of my better browns have been when fishing for walleye. And I always find time to put down the ultra lights, and bust out the long pole for a few chromers. Gotta love Michigan rivers where you can catch your three favorite fish all in one river (Chrome, Brown, and Gold) . Good luck to all that venture out


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I am pretty excited as well. Even though I'll be focusing on mostly walleye this weekend, I always catch a few browns. In fact, some of my better browns have been when fishing for walleye. And I always find time to put down the ultra lights, and bust out the long pole for a few chromers. Gotta love Michigan rivers where you can catch your three favorite fish all in one river (Chrome, Brown, and Gold) . Good luck to all that venture out



Right on man! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I am pretty excited as well. Even though I'll be focusing on mostly walleye this weekend, I always catch a few browns. In fact, some of my better browns have been when fishing for walleye. And I always find time to put down the ultra lights, and bust out the long pole for a few chromers. Gotta love Michigan rivers where you can catch your three favorite fish all in one river (Chrome, Brown, and Gold) . Good luck to all that venture out


While I'll only be silver and gold digging, your point is valid my man. I've got 9 days off and can't wait!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> While I'll only be silver and gold digging, your point is valid my man. I've got 9 days off and can't wait!


You going to be hiding in the trees? Lol
Good luck man, I know you'll be ripping some lips!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> While I'll only be silver and gold digging, your point is valid my man. I've got 9 days off and can't wait!


9 days off! Great time for that. I got Friday through Monday off. Get to spend it with my father and some good buddies. The fish will just be a bonus...a delicious bonus though


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> While I'll only be silver and gold digging, your point is valid my man. I've got 9 days off and can't wait!


And I thought all that you did was fish. Well good luck and post some pics


----------



## Josh temple (Apr 26, 2016)

Definitely a passion of mine. Nothing beats trout fishing. Most people, or at least my wife for sure, just can't understand how exciting it is to catch a 4" brookie. I know most of you can relate to that. We all hope they get bigger and they will. Just wonderfull getting into the water. Love hitting the small tributarie streams to our great northern rivers.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Just one more day of work! Yahhhh


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Guessing today is for trout fisherman like the sweet 16 games are for BB lovers. Not much productivity at work. But we are checking weather reports, latest post, gathering gear, long lunch breaks to stop and get the last minute items you forgot, etc. good luck to all.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck to everyone, shore lunch and trout dinner.


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

Bighunther said:


> Anyone else excited to be in remote northern lower Michigan and tangle with a few of the most beautiful fish there is available! I know I am. What's everyone's go-to for opening day trout? Has anyone ever used spawn for bookies? I have spinners, worms, salted minnows, spawn, flies, and little rapalas. I think I have all the baits covered, but who knows.
> 
> It is kind of hard leaving the long rods behind with the amount of chrome still in the rivers.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys out there.


We'll be chasing chrome in the small creeks. The landing rate is low the adrenaline rush is awesome!!!! Great luck guys and gals!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Im going to have to drink alitte tonight to knock me out. It is like Christmas Eve. Gear has been checked (at least 5 times) jeep is gassed up, lunch packed, and clothes are out. I'm sure I'll forget something. Good thing I'm fishing 10 minutes from home!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ended up catching 6 browns. One was pretty nice.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice fish! It certainly was a perfect morning for fishing weather wise. The fish were snapping.


----------

